# Any ladies here tried ostarine?



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

Was wondering if any females on here have used ostarine before and if so what dosage and negative effects were encountered?

Considering giving my lass 15mg pd for 4 weeks to see how she gets on. AAS are npot an option.

Thanks.


----------

